# Maternity Leave...



## lovedxb (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and good to join the forum.
I appreciate if anyone can answer few of my queries.
I would like to know if a female employee working under JAFZA free zone will be eligible for maternity benefits/leave even if it is not mentioned in the employment contract.

If yes, I assume she will get 45 days paid leave and 100 days unpaid.
If no, is there any way to ensure and have it amended in the contract.

Thanks for your reading and responses.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best to get in touch with the JAFZA authority and ask them. They would be best source of information:

Jafza - Jebel Ali Free Zone - The world's fastest growing free zone in Dubai UAE


----------

